
American Oil Is Cheap Enough for Climate Activists to Buy It - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-20/american-oil-is-cheap-enough-for-climate-activists-to-buy-it
======
a3n
"Pay us $30/barrel or we'll burn this up in the atmosphere."

